# Advice on seatposts.



## Riverman (10 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I have a Kona Thumb seatpost on my current bike. I'm thinking of buying a carbon seatpost to replace it.

I've found this.
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=k0262

I'm not sure on the dimensions of the Kona Thumb.

According to this it's 300mmx350mm
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-OEM-Kona-Thumb-30-0mmx350mm-Seatpost-/140397520690

Thus I think the carbon fibre one may fit. Does anyone know of anywhere where I can get more trustworthy specs?


----------



## Riverman (10 Apr 2010)

Whoops wrong forum.


----------



## 02GF74 (17 Apr 2010)

the seatpost you are looking at has diameter of 27.2 mm - yours is bigger at 30.0 mm (not 300 mm!!) It will not fit.

Aslo notice the layback - this is the amount the clamp is offset from the centre line of the post - the kona has very little, looks like 0 mm but the carbon one has about 20 mm (it has, says so in the description) - this means the seat, if mounted in the same way will be further back.

Also notice the Kona comes in 27.2 mm size - you need to measure the diamter of your seat post - many alloy posts have the diamater stamped on them - so remove your post and have a look.


----------

